# DnD session in chat rooms



## Arcana_Man (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi im new to this site and im really confused i was hoping someone could explain/direct me. Im sorry if i posted this is the wrong place. I wasnt sure but is there a place on this website to find players who play sessions in chat rooms together with dice program and load their character sheets ive been searching for hours and im just not sure which website/link or area of the websites i should be looking... i just wanna play dnd   


                                                              -Please help


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome.

Generally what you're looking for is the gamers seeking gamers forum.  You can post what you're looking for there, or look for anyone recruiting for their online games.

I doesn't look like there's much active recruitment going on right now, but that's the place to look.  Whatever programs/chat rooms they use would be up to the person running the game.


----------

